
Processing Hour of Code - wittedhaddock
http://hello.processing.org/
======
carbocation
The way that the video screen is occasionally moved out of the way to make
room for the exercises is a really fresh take on the genre. And I like how the
presenter comes off as enthusiastic but not canned. Very nice!

~~~
houshuang
Yes very cool to see the video window move etc. But I really wanted to jump
around (ahead) in the video/speed it up.

~~~
tibbon
Jumping ahead, or rewinding to catch something you've missed. They should
definitely put the transport back in there. I can see how they don't want
people skipping around, but it does harm the experience a bit.

------
taylorlapeyre
If you're interesting in learning Processing, I have some notes and a couple
projects that you may find useful.

[https://github.com/taylorlapeyre/csc/tree/master/2700](https://github.com/taylorlapeyre/csc/tree/master/2700)

------
hadem
I'd love to be able to jump to a certain point in a specific video lesson. Say
I can't finish the entire lesson now, I'd like to be able to pick up where I
left off previously. Instead, I'd be forced to watch what I had already
watched.

Not the end of the world, but a minor feature I think most of us are used to
with online video.

~~~
shiffman
We're trying to figure out better ways to do this. For now if you know about
where you left off you can do something like this:

[http://hello.processing.org/editor/#shapes-4:20](http://hello.processing.org/editor/#shapes-4:20)

------
manglav
Wow, his teaching style is amazing. I only know a few people who can make me
so excited about something like that. It's definitely a personal goal for me
to be able to teach that effectively.

------
Zolomon
Here is a truly wonderful book that uses Processing:
[http://natureofcode.com/book/](http://natureofcode.com/book/)

You create interactive applications using physics and simple computer graphics
etc. in Processing.

It will teach everything that is necessary for animation in games for example!

------
hcarvalhoalves
Excellent format, even better for being about Processing. This (graphics +
interactivity) is the kind of stuff that resonates better with beginners in
programming.

------
scrdhrt
Super excited presenter, he reminds me of Zach Braff for some reason. Also,
WHY HAVEN'T I HEARD OF PROCESSING BEFORE. My weekend is saved!

------
jhvh1134
I'm a recent fan of Daniel Shiffman. I just finished "The Nature of Code" the
other day and can say that it was the first programming book that I didn't
want to end. Glad to see him doing more teaching.

------
signa11
also there is the "nature of code" which is very very good.

------
infocollector
What software was used to create this, any hints?

~~~
mwilcox
"Technologies This site was built using Jekyll and is hosted by GitHub Pages.
Code sharing is handled by GitHub Gist and videos are hosted on Vimeo.

The basic foundation of the site was generated using Initialzr, which provided
a template based on HTML5 Boilerplate, Bootstrap and Modernizr.

This site relies heavily on open Javascript frameworks and technologies,
including Ace for code editing, Popcorn.js for media-driven events and
Processing.js for in-browser execution of Processing code.

Additional utility libraries and plugins include jQuery, Spectrum,
FileSaver.js and the Bootstrap Hover Dropdown Plugin."

------
saltcod
Is it just me or do the videos not have playback controls? Seems absurd not to
be able to scrub through these.

------
mephi5t0
crashes every time I pause a video. I doubt I will be able to listen half of
that talk without ability to scroll to the spot it kicked me out... but fresh
UX, I like it.

edit: just saw the comment about VIMEO videos. nice.

------
capex
What a teacher this guy is! Khan Academy CS also uses Processing.

------
X4
WONDERFUL.

I love this guy, he's really doing a great job!

------
artellectual
the presenter is awesome!

